# New Spiderlings



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

Brought home some Brazilian Blacks, Mexican Curly Hairs and a Chaco Gold Stripe from the Pomona show this weekend. No Pics yet. Just finished UN-packing the UN-sold roaches. I hate unpacking them more than I hate packing them.

Anyhow, I fed them already and I've been reading everything I can on the net and in my books for two days. Anyone have personal experience with these? Its too late for pics. I'll put some up soon.


----------



## onarock (Jan 9, 2011)

Not with those, but these: avicularia (avicularia, minatrix, versicolor, metallica), brachypelma (smithi, boehmei), tapinauchenius (purpureus), Citharischius crawshayi, Pterinochilus murinus
Those are the ones I kept a lot of. I actually have an avicularia tattood on my forearm. I have Phillipe, Mitch Whyte and Mascarino to thank for that hobby. I used to drive to Mascarinos house in LA and spend hours there going through all his thousands of spiders


----------



## Cameron (Jan 10, 2011)

i have kept all those except the brazilian black. the G. pulchripes and Brachyplema albopilosum (i assume that's what the "mexican curly hair" is) are both very easy to care for and house. the curly hair requires a little more humidity than the chaco. on mine i just mist them every day as opposed to every other day for the chaco. other than that, peat, sand and coco fiber mix is what i use for substrate. make it deep enough and they will both burrow.


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats Tom  I can't wait to see the pics!


----------

